# When can a puppy go out in public?



## diddlysqwat (Jan 8, 2013)

I am just wondering when can a puppy go out into public for walks etc? is it after the 12 week vaccinations or the 16 week vaccinations?
Mambo doesnt have his 12week vaccinations until 29th january, but i really would love to take him to the beach and he park as soon as it is safe.
we have an outbreak of parvo in the area, so i dont want to risk my puppys health


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know for sure when the best time is. 
I didn't take my puppy out till he had his last puppy and rabies shot. Just from a past experience of losing a puppy at 12 weeks due to parvo. So I made sure my pup was fully vaccinated before taking him out. The puppy I lost at 12 weeks wasn't vaccinated. At that time, I didn't know not to walk them that young with out it. I learned that lesson the harder way. She was a beautiful pit bull puppy named Karma.

You could ask your vet when he gets his 12 week shots and see what they say about taking him for walks, or to the beach. Either way, waiting will be worth the fun of taking him out


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The risk level is going to depend on your area. They are not considered fully vaccinated until that 16 week shot. 

For me, because I live in an extremely high-risk parvo area (and have seem puppies die parvo in the past, including partially vaccinated ones) mine down go out until that last shot, if at all possible. We deal with socialization in other ways, like carrying in public, going to friends and family's homes and having them over, and having them interact with dogs I know are fully vaccinated and safe (and adults). My attitude, and only mine, based on my area and experience, is that you can't socialize a dead dog, but you can certainly socialize them some when they're young (in controlled, safer, ways) and work on any issues even if they miss the entire window.

Basically the risk/benefit is going to be individual, and the decision is down to the owner.

With a parvo outbreak in the area? No way, no how, not for anything in the world. 2 shots (and that's what you have at 12 weeks) is not fully vaccinated. There might be some immunity there, but there also might not be (there is a reason there are so many shots, and that has to do with antibodies from mom wearing off, and those fighting off the benefits of the parvo vaccination. You can not know when that happens, so - shots up until 16 weeks.) Parvo is a nasty, expensive to treat, and very often deadly disease. It's also a really miserable way to die.


----------



## diddlysqwat (Jan 8, 2013)

thank you for all the replies. there is no way i will be risking my puppy, that is why i wanted to ask. i just wasnt sure of the age. i will be asking the vet. 
"For me, because I live in an extremely high-risk parvo area (and have seem puppies die parvo in the past, including partially vaccinated ones) mine down go out until that last shot, if at all possible. We deal with socialization in other ways, like carrying in public, going to friends and family's homes and having them over, and having them interact with dogs I know are fully vaccinated and safe (and adults). My attitude, and only mine, based on my area and experience, is that you can't socialize a dead dog, but you can certainly socialize them some when they're young (in controlled, safer, ways) and work on any issues even if they miss the entire window."
that is gret advice- thank you


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Our vet said it was fine after his 3rd distemper. She said no hiking or going off-leash or anything until after his Rabies shot. He still got a 4th distemper, but we started walking him outside our yard after the 3rd.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Definitely talk to your vet, as it's highly dependent on your area and what diseases are common. 

Where I live, parvo is almost non-existent, so my vet recommended taking my 9.5 week old pup out in public. In other areas, it's not recommended to take dogs out unless it's to a friend's house (with or without a vaccinated dog), so it really depends. Technically the 16 week shots are when they're fully immune. Since you say parvo is common in your area, I would wait until the 16 week vacs.


----------

